
Google TGIF All-Hands Meeting (1999) - dcposch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68QWfHOYhY
======
dcposch
This is so motivational. These guys could be anyone.

Stay humble, build something someone needs, and don't take yourself too
seriously.

